# My stone



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I bought a quartz (that clear white stone) to help me tranquilize myself. On side six of the tapes there is this visualization of a stone on the ground, etc. and I have always liked it. So far, I like wearing it but I know the quartz itself will not do much for me on its own. (I could be wrong.)Then bf bought this beautiful purple and white quartz with a silver chain and I am using it during stressful days. It is a funny sight: me rubbing the quartz and breathing deeply like if I was a babalao, LOL (now I only have to learn one of the chants and do them together







). But I think it works in lowering my anxiety. What is your opinion on this one?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Well here is my opinion, others may think differently.







The quartz in and of itself has no healing properties. If it did, everyone would own one and it would be as common as a toothbrush.But your belief in yourself, or belief that the action of rubbing the quartz will calm you, is what may assist your stress and anxiety. Have you ever heard of a worry stone? Same idea. It is a stone with a thumb sized depression in it. My little sister used to twirl her hair, and feel fabric when stressed. My daughter automatically would suck her thumb when presented with her bedtime toy. We make associations with objects and actions that link a certain feeling or emotion, but the object itself doesn't cause it. If having the quartz makes you feel better, then do whatever it takes... the goal is the same (feeling better) no matter what the means!The action of rubbing the stone also transfers your concentration to the action, rather than the anxiety, just as a chant, meditation, HT, or anything does. This lowers your heart rate, and thus calms you. The imagery Mike uses is just that, imagery and is not a reference to going out and using the actual thing. It is a subconscious suggestion that links the power within us. Since it is imagery, and not a real stone, it is a means to using the power of the subconsious mind to believe in getting better.Well, that's my opinion, for what it's worth... not much I guess!







Others may have different viewspoints, but ya asked! Take care!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Whatever works, Zay. Some claim that crystals have healing powers; I don't know personally. I sleep with stuffed animals to help keep me calm!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I think if it works for you then there is your answer. The stone perhaps is serving as a reminder (a trigger) to you that you can get through the stress and anxiety by rmembering how to relax your way through it. I think it is great!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

gasgirl...that is so cute about the stuffed animals!My daughter (age 14) is so cute right now too...they think they are so grown up and are ready for so much and then at night when she goes to bed she has to have her little lucky dog! When her friends come to spend the night they bring their favorite stuffed toy with them. It really comforts me to know that they are still kids!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, I have been a rock hound since I was very young and also have worked in a few big rock shops and right now do a website for the biggest rock shop in Oregon. http://www.fossilcartel.com/ A Physicist who was studying (true story) quartz crystals was using lasers through them to create plasma and hence hopefully someday to creat a computer that use atoms for binary, and he was on vacation in Sedona Az and met a person in a pub who said his job was to heal quartz crystals that have been used and the "power" zapped from them, and the physicist said hmmm I study quartz and I happen to know that a small crystal has about the same amount of energy in it as a small peice of cheedar cheese. LOLHowever, the stones themselves I believe have been around for millions of years and took a long time to form and are a part of Mother Earth and personally I look at itlike that and I wear stones and believe in them, not so much they have fantstic properties, but that they are old and beautiful and have some magic even if its in my head no problem.







So you know Amethsyt is a quartz crystal with purple in it. It would be white quartz except magnesium turns the stone purple. I use to work for one of the riches and most beutiful amethsyt mines in the country and probably the world in Four peaks, Arizona. http://www.mtlilygems.com/mineinfo/4pkinfo.html Amethsyt though is considered the healing and health stone in the properties catergory and your suppose to put a small peice of it by your bed.







I agree with Marilyn on this for the most part and believe that if you believe it can help and I believe that when I wear some of my stones I have, I feel better wearing them as opposed to not.







Besides they are very cool.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi guys.







I do not believe the quartz itself does it, it is the way it reminds me that I can conquer my fears.eric, during summer I spent a couple of hours at the mall looking at stones and their supossed healing powers. I do not know if they work or not but they remind me of nature and that in itself calms me. Plus, there are this very cool fountains which you can decorate with stones and I love them. The sound of running water is one of my favorites because it reminds me of when it rains (I am like the song "I'm only happy when it rains"







). I have to get one of those fountains.


----------

